# Random Oliver North question...



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 31, 2016)

I was still in high school during the Iran Contra hearing.  I recall watching then Senator Dan Inouye lay into Ollie.  Something about turning over every stone to get to the truth, etc.  In my recollection Col. North responded with, "Senator, You've got me shaking in my combat boots".  (Or something like that).

Does anyone else remember that exchange?  It has stayed with me for years, but I cannot find any video or transcript of that interaction.  It would bum me out if I learned that I imagined it.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 31, 2016)

Sorry, I was too busy loading C130s with "humanitarian aid" for the Contras.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 1, 2016)

I couldn't find that quote either but I did just learn Mr. Inouye got the MOH for WW2 service. Interesting!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 1, 2016)

I came across the Senator berating Lt Col North for about 1:26 hrs. While his council stepped in once to curb some of the Senator's , less than kind comments, the comment from Lt Col North you are looking for was not there.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 1, 2016)

Yeah, I do not understand it. I remember being in summer school <history class of all things> and we were watching the hearings on the TV. I'd swear on a stack of bibles that the conversation happened as I remember it, but I just found this list of Ollie links. Surely it would be on here. So weird.

Oliver North Quotes at BrainyQuote


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 1, 2016)

Are you certain it was North and not another person being investigated? I only ask because it would seem like something an officer *wouldn't* say to a Senator, especially in such an environment.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 2, 2016)

I've tried Googling for the quote and no quotes come up. (All the results seem to be articles where the words searched for are spread throughout.)


----------



## Gunz (Aug 2, 2016)

They grilled John Poindexter pretty hard, but he was an admiral. And "combat boots" makes me think it couldn't have been him.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 2, 2016)

I give up. But I remember clear as day Senator Inouye giving him the "here's what we're going to do at these hearings", and Ollie's retort. 

Thanks all for your responses.


----------

